# looking for infos/photos NEPTUNUS ex COTE DE LA VIERGE



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for infos and photos of the stern trawler NEPTUNUS of Faroe or Iceland, ex french COTE DE LA VIERGE, built by Siccna Shipyards of Saint Malo, 1970.

Thanks


Pierre


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Have put 2 photos of Neptunus in the Gallery.
Never did any good in the Faroes unlike in France where she was a top ship along with sister ship Notre Dame de Salute especially if Paul Bellamy was skipper:
Went twice bankrupt when in Faroes because she fished very little although she was re-engined and had new winches installed:
Sold to an Norwegian owner who took of her winches and the main engine i think it was the owner of purser Torbas who bought her and put the winches on the Torbas the main engine was stored in a warehouse in Måløy don t know what became of it:


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for photos and informations.

"Notre Dame de Salut" was another trawler of the fishing company SAF of Fécamp, France, but not a sister ship of " Côte de la Vierge " / " Neptunus ". The sister ship of " Côte de la Vierge " / " Neptunus "was the " Côte Saint Jacques ", built 1972 and now ( ? ) owned by a chilian fishing company.

Pierre


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry Pierre
You are absolutely right the former Notre Dame de Salute was an side trawler
and st Jacques and la Vierge where sisters.


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

The fishing company SAF of Fécamp owned two ships named " Notre Dame de Salut ".

A side trawler built 1960 by Siccna Saint Malo for the fishing company SOUBLIN of Fécamp, later sold to SAF, and later sold to argentinian owners as Constanza. She was decorated because she fought during Malvinas War and now scrapped.

A stern trawler built 1982 by Manche shipyards of Dieppe for SAF, you can see on ships nostalgia and shipspotting. She was a champion of fishing and was scrapped year 2004 at Gent, Belgium.

best regards

pierre


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Pierre did they not also had a side trawler the Cote de Azur ???

And was their factory trawler Cote de la Vierge sold to Russia ???

Has the La Garde family if i do remember their name right no fishing ships at the moment ???

Have you seen the photo of the Cote de la Vierge going out to sea from Fecamp heading into some big swells ????


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, SAF owned two trawlers named " Côte d'Azur ", a 42 meters long corporation built 1949, and another ex " Cap Blanc Nez " built fifties .

Their " Côte de la Vierge " sold to russia was a stern freezer trawler named now ( ? ) Bukhta Andreeva.

The family owner of SAF, the Lagarde family, sold " Notre Dame de Salut " .

I don't know if Lagarde family is now shipowner

best regards


Pierre


----------

